# present day vhf usage



## Eric Farrelly (Jul 10, 2010)

seeking advice.

My son-in-law now "afloat" in frc dinghys (2nd hand).

I intend to buy (portable) Vhf transceiver Ch 16 etc (Marine freqs).

Nowadays I do Prof. Photography and focus ( excuse pun) on marine shipping,so obvious access to harbour(s) a big plus.

Question: does our PMG certs cover us for transmitting (though I DO NOT intend to.....mainly intend to listen to marine traffic movements)??.

What licence is required nowadays for this portable equipment??

Any advice gratefully accept.

Thanks
Eric


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

This may help http://weather.mailasail.com/Franks-Weather/Radio-Communications-For-Sailors#ham just googled for it and cannot comment on how up to date it is.Scroll down a bit.

Your PMG does not exist anymore, it's all GMDSS orientated.

Judging by what I hear steaming along a lot of people have never received instruction on vhf use so really not sure if a qualification is needed.

Found this as well, scroll down to section 11 which seems to infer a licence is needed. http://www.ofcom.org.uk/static/archive/ra/publication/ra_info/ra385gn.htm#11.0

Hope this helps


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Sorry can't help with UK regs. but over here a "marifoon" certificate is
legally required for anyone wishing to use a VHF set even for recreational
purposes.
Having said that , I do not have such a certificate but keep my 1963 issued
restricted RT one on board.
The secret is to buy a set with no ATIS function - then they can't trace you.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

If you do not intend to Transmit then all you need is a Scanner which cover's the Marine Band and no licence is required.


----------



## Eric Farrelly (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks to all for advice & links

Much appreciated

Regards

Eric


----------



## Rhodri Mawr (Jul 6, 2008)

Eric

You have bit of a dilemma here. You say that you will not transmit but OFCOM will insist that, if your equipment is capable of transmitting on international VHF channels (such as Chan.16 which you mention), then some sort of licence will be required. The difficult bit is - which licence? At first glance, it would seem that the Short Range Certificate (administered by the Royal Yachting Association) would be the one but that is intended for use at sea, not ashore.
However, if your equipment is incapable of transmitting, then the answer is easy. No licence is required - you would be in the same situation as aviation enthusiasts who frequent airports monitoring the airband used by commercial airliners.


----------



## Rhodri Mawr (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello again

Forgot to mention in my explanation above that in your original post you did mention that you intend buying a TRANSceiver, which means it will be capable of making transmissions. So a licence will be required. I'm not too sure that, as a member of the public, you will be allowed the use of a transceiver on international VHF channels. My advice would be to ditch the idea of a transceiver and go for receive-only equipment. 

Cheers
Rhodri


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

Buy a handheld transceiver and use it. Nobody is going to ask you for your licence unless you make a real hash of it, and if it's real emergency who cares about the rules? A friend of mine has been doing this for years with no problem.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

NoR said:


> Buy a handheld transceiver and use it. Nobody is going to ask you for your licence unless you make a real hash of it, and if it's real emergency who cares about the rules? A friend of mine has been doing this for years with no problem.


Also my point.


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

If you want to do it properly, you can get an Offcom Short Range Certificate covering VHF by attending a one day course. (Costs about (£75). I don't know where you are but there are many places around the country running such courses. Contact the RYA for details, you should find a list of schools on their website, or look in any of the boating/yachting mags (classified section).

Then you know that a) you are legal and b) you are up to date with latest practices.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Tony Collins said:


> If you want to do it properly, you can get an Offcom Short Range Certificate covering VHF by attending a one day course. (Costs about (£75). I don't know where you are but there are many places around the country running such courses. Contact the RYA for details, you should find a list of schools on their website, or look in any of the boating/yachting mags (classified section).
> 
> Then you know that a) you are legal and b) you are up to date with latest practices.


Well Tony , that's a point. I realise it's the law but why should anyone need a license. What is so complicated in the working of
a VHF set ? , what latest practises ?.
I've got one and I'll be dammed if I'll take an exam just because its on board for emergency use if required.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Interesting subject.

Are you an ex-Radio Officer? Not sure from your post.

If you are - just read the latest handbook to brush up a bit - the VHF voice procedures haven't changed since you were at sea.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

"Sheep on my starboard side .... etymos!


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

JC, I did sayi *IF* you wanted to do it properly, I am aware that some people will cir***vent rules simply because they can. Strictly speaking even using a hand held radio, if you are transmitting from a vessel, that vessel requires a licence, (and a call sign).

On the other hand, I am sure that any station picking up an emergency call is unlikely to ask the caller for his licence number!


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Until about ten years ago, when cell-phones became really cheap, every taxi here had a marine VHF as did their dispatchers. Easy and cheap to purchase and plenty of channels to choose from; also enables one to keep in touch with home or colleagues when out fishing.

I'm not saying I agreed or disagreed with the practice, but at the time I was part of the regulatory system and we took the decision that it was politically impossible to do anything about it.

Reading between the lines, I wouldn't doubt that Eric has the idea of using VHF to stay in touch with his son-in-law, who could at least be assured of a familiar voice on the other end if he needs help.

I have never heard anything about the 'Authority to Operate' granted by PMG certificates being rescinded and therefore Eric should be covered; I cannot, however, comment upon the situation with regard to operating a shore station.

I would say though, if it was me I would buy the transceivers and not publish the fact on SN or anywhere else.


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

*Restricted RT Licence*

I've still got my restricted RT Licence _(see thumbnails)_. Can I still use it? I will anyway.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Naytikos said:


> *Until about ten years ago, when cell-phones became really cheap, every taxi here had a marine VHF as did their dispatchers.* Easy and cheap to purchase and plenty of channels to choose from; also enables one to keep in touch with home or colleagues when out fishing.
> 
> I'm not saying I agreed or disagreed with the practice, but at the time I was part of the regulatory system and we took the decision that it was politically impossible to do anything about it.
> 
> ...


Over here, some taxis used to use AM CB radios instead of proper Taxi ones.


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

NoR said:


> I've still got my restricted RT Licence _(see thumbnails)_. Can I still use it? I will anyway.


Sorry, I think it has been replaced by GMDSS, mine certainly was.

Also, Radio and Competency certs have to be re-validated after 5 yrs, if not then a course and/ or sea time is required.


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

vasco said:


> ..................Radio and Competency certs have to be re-validated after 5 yrs, if not then a course and/ or sea time is required.


Yes the slight of hand with which they magicked our Certificates of Competency away from us.


----------

